# Anyone Here Like to Cook/Bake?



## aquaticmaniac (23 Oct 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone here likes to do fancy cooking/baking   I personally love making cakes, desserts, and homemade bread. Anyone else share this hobby? I'll post pics of some of my forays in to the sweeter side of baking, if anyone is interested. No bread pics though


----------



## JamesM (23 Oct 2009)

Howdy Leah, long time no speak...

I like to cook, but can't do pastries - my nan used to say my hands were too warm for it  

My Mum makes great homemade bread, and her Chocolate Beetroot cake is to die for


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Oct 2009)

JamesM said:
			
		

> my nan used to say my hands were too warm for it



come and give my back a rub then


----------



## JamesM (23 Oct 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> JamesM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would, but my hands are permanently down my pants. I type with a pen stuck to my head don't ya know


----------



## aquaticmaniac (23 Oct 2009)

Some of the silliest people are on this forum, I swear...I mean that in the nicest possible way, btw    

Here are a few of my recent things...
Vanilla Chocolate Torte




Banoffee Pie




Chocolate Hazelnut Cake




Gluten free Choc Hazelnut Cake







And finally whipped dark chocolate truffles...so this makes sense, it was a dog themed cake and these were supposed to be dog food


----------



## Superman (23 Oct 2009)

I love to bake but don't really get the chance. When I do the efforts usually goto work.

This was a bit too sickly:


----------



## Nick16 (23 Oct 2009)

wow, they look awesome, really really tasty. one thing that puts me off cakes is the dryness of some of the shop ones, i often have to have a good amount of cream or an alternative to make it less dry.


----------



## amy4342 (23 Oct 2009)

Drooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolll!


----------



## JamesM (23 Oct 2009)

OMG, Leah, they all look sooooo nice... are you married btw? What's that, no? Well if you ever need a warm set of hands, I'm yer man


----------



## Jack middleton (23 Oct 2009)

I like making savory pastries such as pasties etc
I also like making plain sponge cakes, I HATE chocolate! the smell of it makes me gag! and i cannot stand chocolate cakes


----------



## aquaticmaniac (23 Oct 2009)

> I also like making plain sponge cakes, I HATE chocolate! the smell of it makes me gag! and i cannot stand chocolate cakes


I knew someone who was just like that. Pasties are on my list of things to do. I'd imagine they're not hard to do, are they?



> OMG, Leah, they all look sooooo nice... are you married btw? What's that, no? Well if you ever need a warm set of hands, I'm yer man



lmao...Sorry, you're 4 months late


----------



## Jack middleton (23 Oct 2009)

pasties are fairly easy, nice to make with younger people as well, as they enjoy getting their hands messy!


----------



## JamesM (23 Oct 2009)

aquaticmaniac said:
			
		

> lmao...Sorry, you're 4 months late



Damn 

Now even I can't believe I'm going to say this, but... show us yer buns then


----------



## samc (23 Oct 2009)

those cakes look real good. im hungery now......

and james you make me laugh


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Oct 2009)

samc said:
			
		

> those cakes look real good. im hungery now......:


Ditto!! UKAPS Cake Party anyone???? At Leahs!!


----------



## JamesM (23 Oct 2009)

I'd be more up for a cake party than a planting party


----------



## chump54 (23 Oct 2009)

Iwagumi cake? 





Chris


----------



## aquaticmaniac (23 Oct 2009)

chump54 said:
			
		

> Iwagumi cake?



  I didn't even notice that! Now if I could just do that in a fish tank.

Cake party? Eh, sure...not a chance  If I ever go to one of these meetings, I'll have to bring a cake.


----------



## aquaticmaniac (27 Oct 2009)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM....
I found out that white cake boxes are pretty darn good for taking photos too


----------



## JamesM (27 Oct 2009)

Mmmm :wub:

You gonna share some recipes then?


----------



## aquaticmaniac (27 Oct 2009)

JamesM said:
			
		

> You gonna share some recipes then?



Sure, if anyone wants them. All but my very secret ones


----------



## paul.in.kendal (6 Nov 2009)

JamesM said:
			
		

> I like to cook, but can't do pastries - my nan used to say my hands were too warm for it


I also suffer from Seriously Hot Hand Syndrome, but my pastry is excellent.  You need to get yourself one of these.  They really work!

Err, Leah, I've just made the connection between these fabulous-looking cakes and your picture in the Members' photo album - I do hope your husband appreciates how amazingly lucky he really is!!


----------



## aquaticmaniac (6 Nov 2009)

Thanks


----------



## JamesM (6 Nov 2009)

I second that, wow  

*picks chin up*

Thanks Paul, I might try one of those over Christmas


----------

